# Co Q10 for improving egg quality , what one is best??



## mitzymoo (May 13, 2014)

Over 40 and have had two missed miscarriages in past year and am trying to start again. Have been looking at co q10 but there are so many makes ie tesco, boots and more expensive makes. 
Does anyone taken co q10 to improve quality of eggs, there seem to be lots of brands and am looking for one that is absorbed easily , if anyone knows of a good brand or what to look out for that would be great. I understand that 100mg is a good starting point??
Also what else is good for egg quality?

Thanks


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Mitzymoo

Under the Complementary and Holistic Approaches there is a thread called Angelbumps fertility protocol where she explains the benefits of all supplements for males and females and how much of each you should take.  I took everything she suggested and made my DH take the lot too! I bought mine from Holland & Barrett, Boots and Tesco.

x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I like Doctor's Best as they have some higher doses and ubiquinol versions.  Amazon have a lot of choices.  It's so pricey, so definitely worth shopping around.  x


----------

